# E30 spec Racing



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Current(November) issue of Grassroots Motorsport has a nice little article on E30 spec racing for those at all interested.One of my favorite mags,worth checking out for those that have not seen it.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

There is a long thread on this already.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

I know the thread,the article was new.thought it might be of some interest.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Best to stick it on the end of the exisitng thread, so people can see the other information.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I don't even see the thread on this page...did the series get decent participation?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It does locally.


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

Swing by www.SpecE30.com and say hello.

There's nearly 25 cars active in the Mid-Atlantic. 15+ will be ready in the SouthEast, in 2007. Ohio-Indiana will have 8 or so. Rockies will have 4-6. Florida looks like it'll have 4. California looks to be in the neighborhood of 8-12 next year.

Here's the thread Terry was referring to: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23910


----------

